# Topics > Applications > AI in commerce >  Beagle, Beagle Inc., Kitchener, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Beagle Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Beagle.ai v2 

Published on Mar 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Beagle smart contract review

Published on Jan 22, 2016




> Learn how easy Beagle makes reviewing a contract. Our proprietary artificial intelligence engine does the dog work for it-- reads a contract, highlights the key information and makes it easy to review with the team.

----------

